# Railway remains & Pilot Memorial (image heavy)



## tumble112 (May 4, 2016)

Having been inspired by the many excellent railway related posts on here, I thought I would have a go at adding my own.

The Dumfries to Stranraer railway opened completely in 1863 and was axed by Dr Beeching in 1965, although final dismantling didn't take place until 1968/69. By the time of closure the 75 mile journey took a leisurely two and a half hours. No diesel trains (apart from the demolition trains) ever ran the route. The line was extremely busy during the Second World War.

Most traces have gone, this my attempt to capture most of what is left and also to find the memorial to a brave young pilot. I hope you enjoy these, the rest are here : https://flic.kr/s/aHskdG3zRj

I started at Loch Ken viaduct 


Loch Ken Viaduct by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

Believe it or not, this bridge is still used as a private driveway to a nearby house


Loch Ken Viaduct by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

On to the lonely Loch Stroan...


Loch Stroan Viaduct by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



050 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

Only three and a bit miles to walk to the next stop..


Westwards through Galloway. by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

Next stop, Loch Skerrow halt. THis was an isolated station which was a request stop for fishing parties. For many decades after opening, there was no road access. It was an opportunity for trains to rest and take on water. Railway staff lived in small cottages nearby. Here it is in the early 1960s...


10a by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

And (nearly) the same view today..


Loch Skerrow Halt by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


058 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

Waiting for the next train?


059 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

The other platform and base of the water tower.


[url

Remains of old snow fence made from sleepers


056 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

The remains of the staff cottages, which look almost like 16th century ruins...


065 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


067 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


069 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

On to the next landmark, the Big Water of Fleet Viaduct


Big Water of Fleet Viaduct by tumble112 explores, on Flickr



016 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

On the 18th of March 1944, No. 440 and 439 Squadrons of the Royal Canadian Air Force were being moved from RAF Ayr to RAF Hurn, Bournemouth. A refuelling stop was to be at RAF Woodvale in Lancashire. The squadron was flying a mix of Typhoons and Hurricanes. The Squadron was prepearing for offensive operations over France in preparations for the Normandy landings. While on the first part of the trip, Typhoon JR439 flown by 22 year old P/O K O Mitchell lost control and crashed near the railway line. The wreckage was not found until the next day. The pilot was buried with full honours at Ayr.

This is the memorial cairn with a part of the planes' reduction gear at the top. The passage from the book of Solomon which reads : "Until the day break and shadows flee away" was chosen by the Pilot's family and is on his headstone at Ayr Cemetery.


005 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr




004 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

I stayed here for a time and paid silent respect to the bravery of this man who was almost half my age when he died. Wreckage of the aircraft is still spread over a wide area. These are some of the pieces near the memorial.


008 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


012 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


016 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr


010 by tumble112 explores, on Flickr

I hope you enjoyed looking, apologies if it was a bit long.


----------



## HughieD (May 4, 2016)

No need to apologise for that being too long...love a bit a bit of railbex. Fascinating report.


----------



## tumble112 (May 4, 2016)

HughieD said:


> No need to apologise for that being too long...love a bit a bit of railbex. Fascinating report.



Thanks very much. it was the railbex posts from yourself and others that made me get off my backside and get out there! It did take me a few trips to find the memorial, it is difficult to find which is why so much wreckage remains untouched.


----------



## night crawler (May 4, 2016)

Great report, sort of thing I love is finding the remains of old railways. The cairn is a fitting tribute to a brave pilot


----------



## flyboys90 (May 4, 2016)

Great photos,at least the 3 trees survived Beechings cuts! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rubex (May 4, 2016)

Very interesting, some beautiful photos there Sludden. I love the old platform


----------



## jsp77 (May 4, 2016)

you have taken some very nice photos, i enjoyed your report, thanks


----------



## tumble112 (May 4, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Great photos,at least the 3 trees survived Beechings cuts! Thanks for sharing.



Nice one!


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 4, 2016)

Really enjoyed that one sludden


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 4, 2016)

I'm glad to see that the three bridges survived Beechings cuts because they are Grade 2 listed. I like the nice touch with the memorial and this is a good report. The 1960s photo shows "Black Five" No 45471 with the 3.50pm Stranraer Town to Dumfries on 19th September 1964. 45471 had a depot code of 31A which is Glasgow St Rollox. I found a link with a little more information about the downed pilot.
The Scottish Military Research Group - Commemorations Project :: View topic - Loch Skerrow, Typhoon Air Crash


----------



## krela (May 5, 2016)

Lovely stuff.


----------



## tumble112 (May 6, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> I'm glad to see that the three bridges survived Beechings cuts because they are Grade 2 listed. I like the nice touch with the memorial and this is a good report. The 1960s photo shows "Black Five" No 45471 with the 3.50pm Stranraer Town to Dumfries on 19th September 1964. 45471 had a depot code of 31A which is Glasgow St Rollox. I found a link with a little more information about the downed pilot.
> The Scottish Military Research Group - Commemorations Project :: View topic - Loch Skerrow, Typhoon Air Crash[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you very much for the info and the link.


----------



## HKPK214 (May 7, 2016)

No tracks left? 
The little platform bits are nice though, always a good find


----------



## tumble112 (May 7, 2016)

HKPK214 said:


> No tracks left?
> The little platform bits are nice though, always a good find



No, British Rail were very thorough in removing the track in 1968. Very soon after the land and stations along the route were sold. Sadly less than a handful of stations survive as private homes.


----------

